
Show HN: 2016 Photo Challenge - amtrekker
http://2016photochallenge.com
======
amtrekker
We created this New Year's resolution challenge as a way to bring non-iOS
people into the Mission: Pic fold in a fun way. :)

The last year on M:P has been a blast and resulted in a lot of great
photography. If you have any interest in photography, mobile or otherwise, I'd
love it if you checked it out and let us know what you think. Available on the
App Store.

